# Revivir cuadro de relojes



## xiki (Abr 26, 2011)

Cuando mi Skoda Octavia de gasolina llegó a mí..el cuadro de relojes no funcionaba.

Andando por los foros...sobre todo de taxistas que usan mucho éste modelo encontré la siguiente
solución.

Quitando el fusible 15...se activaba el cuadro...Puse un interruptor en el lugar de éste fusible
y ......fijaos


----------

